# What happens when you cross recessive white and blue bar?



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

What do you get?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

do believe BB is dominate... not sure though.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

so all the babies will be blue bars?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cotdt said:


> so all the babies will be blue bars?


yes, I think they would... unless someone who really knows can come and tell you different..


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

cotdt said:


> so all the babies will be blue bars?


All babies will be non-recessive white carrying recessive white. They could be blue bars or whatever is behind the recessive white parent (whatever color the white parent is carrying.

I hope this helps.

Walter <><


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, there's really no telling what you'll get. Anything can be hiding under recessive white.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Covenant Loft said:


> All babies will be non-recessive white carrying recessive white. They could be blue bars or whatever is behind the recessive white parent (whatever color the white parent is carrying.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Walter <><





MaryOfExeter said:


> Yep, there's really no telling what you'll get. Anything can be hiding under recessive white.


Very cool. I will try the cross and see what I get!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi COTDT, With this mating you have set up what is known in genetics as a TEST MATING so what does that mean .What ever you get in the young would tell you what is hiding under the recessive white.You would have to raise a number of young from this mating as the recessive could be hiding any number of things.Lets say that you get a youngster that shows check you will know that the white is hiding check because only a check can make check, blue bars can not make check.Now if you got nothing but blue bars then you can assume that the white bird is hiding blue bar.I must point out that it will take more then one mating of these two birds to ascertain what is hiding under that white,and there can be any number of things hiding under that white.*GEORGE


----------

